# Argentina getting Gripen fighters? UK says "NO WAY!!!"



## CougarKing (8 Nov 2014)

Can Argentina even afford this considering their current economic woes?

Defense News



> *Argentina Buying Gripens? Brits Say 'No Way'*
> Nov. 8, 2014 - 04:41PM   |   By ANDREW CHUTER
> 
> LONDON — Argentina’s Defense Minister Agustin Rossi surprised just about everybody when he announced on Oct. 21 that his government intended to buy 24 Saab Gripen E fighters to re-equip his nation’s ancient Air Force.
> ...


----------

